# Ultra Refined, Medical-grade Lanolin, Where ?



## oranget (May 9, 2014)

Hello, Forum !

I am looking for a super refined, medical grade lanolin.

All the well-known ( well, well know to me, so that's like  ..8 :wink: )  suppliers have a yellow lanolin, that, according to the reviews, and emails to their support desk, has a bit of an odor.roblem:

What I'm trying to match is not yellow at all, more, clear/white, looks a bit more like Vaseline or Aquaphor, and has Zero smell. The closest reference is a brand called Lansinoh, and they make a nipple creme for nursing Mother's. At the drugstore/retail, it's like  $12 for 1.4 oz. which is... steep. they claim to be the World's purest lanolin. Their marketing says it is Medical grade," HPA" ? , and Hypoallergenic. Would anyone know where to get something like this, at non-retail prices ? 

Thank You Very Much !


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2014)

I don't know if this will help but you could check different companies on ThomasNet.com. http://www.thomasnet.com/products/lanolin-43233808-1.html


----------



## oranget (May 19, 2014)

Wow , Thanks Hazel ! I'm not familiar with that website, looks like a goldmine of information. It looks like the may be dealing with huge industrial quantities, and not small orders but, I will find out,  Thank you so much !


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2014)

You're welcome! That is the downside to Thomas.net because the quantities needed to purchase may be too large. However, if you find a manufacturer, I'd see if I could find out if they sell to a retail source. You might then find a supplier. It doesn't hurt to ask. :grin:


----------



## oranget (May 26, 2014)

Another fantastic idea, thank you very , very much!


----------

